# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moeheid,futloosheid en een depressief gevoel - Artikel

## Agnes574

Veel mensen hebben tijdens de herfst en winter last van futloosheid, moeheid en een depressief gevoel. Een verklaring is er niet echt voor,maar er zijn wel enkele factoren die meespelen.

Ten eerste is er tijdens deze periode minder zonlicht,wat ons humeur niet ten goede komt. Zonlicht blijkt een grote rol te spelen in het humeur van mensen. Zo is er in het hoge noorden van Lapland een stadje waar er opvallend meer zelfdodingen voorkomen dan in de rest van Lapland. De conclusie van een studie? Door het gebrek aan zonlicht tijdens de wintermaanden, zijn de mensen er depressiever dan elders. 

Ten tweede hebben we tijdens de herfst- en wintermaanden minder beweging. Donkere, koude avonden zijn niet meteen uitnodigend om actief te worden.

Daarnaast gaan we uit verveling soms al wat meer snoepen, wat voor een neerslachtig gevoel kan zorgen.


Wat kan je dan doen om je beter in je vel te voelen?

-Meer beweging
Voel je je moe en futloos, trek dan je schoenen en warme kleren aan en ga een halfuurtje wandelen. Sommige mensen denken dat beweging je moe maakt, maar het tegendeel is waar: inactiviteit maakt je futloos. 
Beweging brengt je hele lichaam op gang. Je voelt je beter, je slaapt beter en geniet meer van het leven als je regelmaltig beweging neemt.
Waarom denken we steeds dat sporten of bewegen geld moet kosten? Wandelen is helemaal gratis en je hebt er niets voor nodig (buiten een goed paar schoenen dan). Wandelen is de ideale lichaamsbeweging.

-Gezond eten
Je bent wat je eet. Dit is de waarheid.
Als je enkel rommel eet, kan je je onmogelijk goed in je vel voelen. Eet dus zoveel mogelijk gezond, vers en onbewerkt voedsel. 
De herfst is de tijd van noten en zaden. Deze zijn ideaal (sommige noten bevatten zelfs stoffen die je humeur verbeteren) als tussendoortje.

-Drink voldoende water
Uitdroging kan een belangrijke oorzaak zijn van je futloosheid. Mensen die te weinig water drinken, voelen zich meestal neerslachtig. Vergelijk het met een kamerplant die te weinig water krijgt: de bladeren gaan al snel hangen. Dit is met ons mensen ook zo. 
Drink minstens 1,5 liter zuiver water per dag.

-Geniet van het zonlicht en het leven
Blijf niet binnen zitten als de zon schijnt, ook al is het buiten koud. 
Een goede wandeling in de winterkoude met de zon op je gezicht is voor veel mensen zowat het beste gevoel dat er is. Probeer het maar eens! Voel je je moe en futloos, ga naar buiten, geniet van de natuur en adem de frisse lucht in.

-Slaap voldoende, maar niet te veel
Veel mensen hebben de neiging om langer te slapen in de wintermaanden. Toch is 8u slaap per nacht voldoende.
Wanneer je meer slaapt, zal je merken dat je niet echt fitter bent. In tegendeel: je hebt de neiging om steeds meer en meer te slapen.
Sta dus op tijd op en maak dan eventueel al een korte wandeling om de dag goed te beginnen.

(bron: www.gezondheidsweb.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

-Geniet van het zonlicht en het leven
Blijf niet binnen zitten als de zon schijnt, ook al is het buiten koud.
Een goede wandeling in de winterkoude met de zon op je gezicht is voor veel mensen zowat het beste gevoel dat er is. Probeer het maar eens! Voel je je moe en futloos, ga naar buiten, geniet van de natuur en adem de frisse lucht in.

Dit vind ik een hele goede tip!  :Big Grin:

----------

